# woodworking black friday sales



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I hope all are looking around there are some deals out there and most can be ordered from internet without having to stand in long lines....Today Rockler has a bunch of things on sale plus free shipping.... I just ordered a Rockler dovetail jig on sale for $99 down from $149 also have the templates on sale ordered some of them so now I will be making dovetails next week for practice .... Happy Thanksgiving to all and hope Ya'll are with family/friends ......


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Well It sounds like it's earily Christmas for You! Sounds like a great deal! Have a lot of fun with the new presents to YourSelf!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

papawd said:


> I hope all are looking around there are some deals out there and most can be ordered from internet without having to stand in long lines....Today Rockler has a bunch of things on sale plus free shipping.... I just ordered a Rockler dovetail jig on sale for $99 down from $149 also have the templates on sale ordered some of them so now I will be making dovetails next week for practice .... Happy Thanksgiving to all and hope Ya'll are with family/friends ......


I received email flyers from some of the US stores but the freight charges to Australia make it non viable. But it doesn't stop me from drooling.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes Howard a Happy b-day to me.... Harry would it be cheaper if ordered here then sent to You or I guess it is probably the same freight charges....


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Warren, I was hoping to go to that place in Tanger Outlet Center this weekend. Since I purchased stuff there already, I get e-mails from them and they were having a Black Friday sale. They don't have a very big selection, so unless I'm heading that way, it doesn't really pay for me to go just for that store. But and I'm definitely not a Black Friday fan. They can have those crazy crowds.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Lee that is the beauty of the internet order for same price in comfort of sofa...I ordered a jack to change oil in vehicles 2 years ago and had it shipped to store bang no shipping charge on heavy item .....


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Warren, I keep forgetting that you can do that (delievered to store, no shipping).


----------

